# 50+ Members



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Could we please check in on this thread? Just would like to know how many of you there are (in addition to me). Perhaps we could discuss things that apply to us "middle-agers". 

ps. All would be welcome to contribute regardless of age...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Checking in as requested. I'm 54. Someone had to be :yes


----------



## Cinderella36 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Mid 50s*

Had SA my entire life. My grown children may have mild SA but not as severe as mine. Hope my grandchildren do not have it. One of them may but he is only 3 so I can't say. But his eye contact is not good and he stares off into space sometimes. His speech development is normal.

Life is not fair but you must make the best of it. Actually, the older I get the better I feel when dealing with others. (Maybe I feel they don't expect much out of an old lady like me.)


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Must be more than 3 people in their 50's or above on the forum. Speak up, please. There is strength in numbers.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I may look much younger but actually I'm 53.

Not sure this is a good idea. I mean do we just together and talk about the good old days and how disrespectful the younger generation are now?

I bet I'm the grumpiest one here! Once I get warmed up I can complain all day! 

On a positive note, I feel lucky to live in Australia. The US and Europe seems to have huge economic problems recently.

I'm on holiday at the moment...go back to work next week....will be posting less from then on I imagine.


----------



## misslittlebird (Oct 19, 2011)

checking in 58


----------



## Oldsoul68 (Oct 11, 2011)

how about a 41 year old who's a lil paranoid, anxious, and only like women 50+ Am I in? Been that way since i was a kid, allways loved the older women.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm 42, but I've worked with seniors all my life. Can I join in your older conversation? 
Just so long as we don't discuss the last time we had a bm please.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Quick you two while nobody else is looking....come in ..sit over there...no one's arrived yet ..the meeting starts in about half an hour.....can one of you take the minutes?


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

na


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Marybellie you can give a presentation on your favourite topic or your life story maybe.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Speaking of age, i was wondering recently. Im 19. What is it like to see the world and culture around you change? Do you actually notice it? Or is it like watching a plant grow, knowing its growing but not being aware of it.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

o ya, and i really, really enjoy talking to older people than I am. Im so curious about time. If i didnt have SA, id be friends with all of my professors.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh its defiantly growing. Especially on the hips and stomach area. My kids have grown like weeds. Time goes by so fast, yet, things have really slowed down.

King Moonracer, you have lots of time. 
I can't ever seem to have enough of it in a day.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> Oh its defiantly growing. Especially on the hips and stomach area. My kids have grown like weeds. Time goes by so fast, yet, things have really slowed down.
> 
> King Moonracer, you have lots of time.
> I can't ever seem to have enough of it in a day.


Thats my problem...i dont feel like i have alot of time, and eventually it's going to be too late.

I spend my days thinking about worries and the future. When i look forward to something, like the weekend where i dont have school, im spending that time i looked forward to having anxiety about the next day...


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

humourless said:


> Marybellie you can give a presentation on your favourite topic or your life story maybe.


Well, how about Jimi Hendrix, The cuban missile crisis, Landing on the moon, The beatles, The mining boom, Bugs Bunny & co., Give peace a chance, :idea The mind boggles -


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

marybellie said:


> Well, how about Jimi Hendrix, The cuban missile crisis, Landing on the moon, The beatles, The mining boom, Bugs Bunny & co., Give peace a chance, :idea The mind boggles -


see, what do i have....9/11...umm...justin beiber....computers... lots of violence... ****ty presidents....awesome culture i have grown up in so far.

I cant even imagine what it was like to be young when led zeppelin was mainstream music, and there was a space race going on. That must have been so exciting...and the ****in hippy movement...nothing really like that today.


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> see, what do i have....9/11...umm...justin beiber....computers... lots of violence... ****ty presidents....awesome culture i have grown up in so far.
> 
> I cant even imagine what it was like to be young when led zeppelin was mainstream music, and there was a space race going on. That must have been so exciting...and the ****in hippy movement...nothing really like that today.


What?
Well: George bush the 2nd., Occupy Wall Street, Oh Taliban Oh Taliban, Tele Evangelsits, Spam, Google, macDonalds, tele marketers, Amahdinajab, Fore closures, Google, bank bailouts and "the beat goes on". (Oops, wrong era, that last one !!)


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

marybellie said:


> What?
> Well: George bush the 2nd., Occupy Wall Street, Oh Taliban Oh Taliban, Tele Evangelsits, Spam, Google, macDonalds, tele marketers, Amahdinajab, Fore closures, Google, bank bailouts and "the beat goes on". (Oops, wrong era, that last one !!)


Oh ya...occupy wall street can turn into a revolution, but the mainstream media wont pay attention to them unfortunately.

But ya, all of that stuff is so negative and bad. I mean when is the last time we had anything close to a moon landing? Its just gonna get worse too.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

I turn 49 next month, so I'm almost in the 50+ club. Do we wear mouse ears or a special hat of some sort?
I've re-taken up aerobics and strength training ... don't want to end-up like my father's sisters and mother. I listen to music that some may consider too young/out of my age group (its added into music from my youth, doesn't replace it). Trying to be less cranky (St John's Wort works wonders there) and less pessimistic about the world in general.
On the other hand, can't hold off getting old forever, so I'm not going to worry about it too much.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm flipping all of you off right now, being younger (47) and disrespectful and all.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I'm flipping all of you off right now, being younger (47) and disrespectful and all.


You can't be expected to have attained any degree of maturity at your young age. We 50s are used to seeing this kind of behavior in the younger crowd. Mature well adjusted adults such as ourselves consider the flipping disrespect shown by those such as yourself simply a woeful misplaced cry for help. You can't help that you're only 47 and years away from true enlightenment. So you just keep flipping us off and being disrespectful if it makes you feel better. We 50s understand. It'll be ok.


----------



## OrangePeelSmile (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm 52, and that's probably the only thing I have in common with anyone here...that and SA.


----------



## gita (Dec 20, 2010)

I am 54 for another ten days.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will be 45 next month. So I'm almost at 50. I am glad that I don't have to experience the years in my 20's and 30's, those years are gone. I am glad to do some of the things that I want to do in life like go to college. I think as I get older, I don't worry as much about things that I don't have any control over. But I do miss being younger.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll get back to you in June...


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

they're coming out of the woodwork now for some reason. Finally I can have some mature conversations with people around here!


----------



## Steamroller (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm only 47, but I took one of those "What's your Real Age" things on-line and it said that physically I am like 70 :doh And I just feel like I've lived longer than I have...


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

So, here's a request. Who is looking to be in better shape on 12/31/12 as opposed to 01/01/2012? I know I am, and I hope to be running about 20 miles a week in December and lifting a bit more weight. I am not big on resolutions but would like a few people on this thread to routinely check in with me and challenge me and my actions regarding this goal. Any takers?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Just hang around another 26 years, and I can join you. But by then, you'll have moved onto the 80+ group.


----------



## cheeseball (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess u can add me. Where did the time go?????


----------



## contemplative (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi
I would like to join BUT in a year's time - I might have to start off an over 60+ members.(ANCIENT!) Interesting that the older we are, there seems to be less of a need?


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

you are not ancient; my dad just had hip replacement at 74 and he's doing rehab as we chat...if he can do it, we can do it!


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

cheeseball; thanks


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Just turned 54. Life has steadily improved for me over the past five years and I expect next year to be even better.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## silverhair (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm 57. Hi!

And as for that 47-year-old flipping us off, just wait! When you're 50 we'll be waiting here to beat you up! :clap


----------



## inconversable (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm 57 (had to stop and figure that out)


----------



## inconversable (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry...didn't mean to ruin this thread


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

inconversable said:


> sorry...didn't mean to ruin this thread


To bad, now you've done it! A hot 49'er here.:b


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks to Drew making us more visible in the forums we've finally found each other...awwww...:yay:yay


----------



## inconversable (Aug 13, 2011)

being 20.... being 50................ I've been through 25 years of counsoling/recovery/stacks of selfhelp books.


----------



## havers (Feb 13, 2011)

50 here,... o.k. 52


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

silverhair said:


> I'm 57. Hi!
> 
> And as for that 47-year-old flipping us off, just wait! When you're 50 we'll be waiting here to beat you up! :clap


Oh yeah?? I'm telling. my mommy will kick your ***.

(now I'm mooning all of you)


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well half way through my 50's now. Lost 7kg this year and doing plenty of exercise, and feeling great about it. I am now slim/slender.
On the social side of things, I have had many disappointments again, but I hang in there.


----------



## amsedan43 (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess, I am the oldest on this site from what posting that I've read..I started back to College this last semister at 69 nearly 70..It was great to converse with the youth at College. I have had a very adventurious life..Merchant seaman, racing cars (SCCA), established inventor in my field of engineering, and to many things to list. Now I am just bored with life; being in excellent health and feeling like I am only thirty..it is frustrating.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

getting ready for a moderate 2012 exercise program...anyone?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get up and move around. I feel like I have ants in my leg... ouch!, ouch!!!

The weather was up in the mid 50's for 2 days. I've been walking the dogs. 
I need to work off all this extra holiday chub, before it sets in. 

Hey, I think I still have some old Richard Simmons VHS tapes. Lets work-out... :boogie:boogie:boogie

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## MrBummer (Dec 29, 2011)

50 years old here.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

OK. 10 day into the New Year and I've been doing a little bit every day. Feels good. Toughest workouts are Wed. and Thur. (I start my weekly cycle on Saturday) due to working at my job. Has anyone else given it a try? Share please. The longest journey starts with 1 step.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_20 days into the workout gig and still getting it done. It feels good, and I am eating better as a result. I use one day as a cheat day and I'm going overboard with that either. is anyone else doing something to improve their fitness level in 2012? If so, please share._


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

HughJ said:


> _20 days into the workout gig and still getting it done. It feels good, and I am eating better as a result. I use one day as a cheat day and I'm going overboard with that either. is anyone else doing something to improve their fitness level in 2012? If so, please share._


What's your workout routine?

I'm trying to exercise more: riding a stationary bike, jumping jacks, a little weight training... I want to lose 20lbs by spring. The pounds don't come off easy at this age, though.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

right now I am using weight training only with dumbbells and a long bar; I do use some body resistance exercises too. I train 1 body area before work and 1 after, so arms in the morning, and shoulders in the evening, or legs in the a.m. and chest at night...I will work in some aerobic activity around super bowl weekend. I document everything I do in a calendar as well.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive recently quit smoking. It feels great I can breath much better now. I walked the dogs out to the field and around the pond after work. I may dance around the living room again tonight, if I feel up to it.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

MsDaisy said:


> Ive recently quit smoking. It feels great I can breath much better now. I walked the dogs out to the field and around the pond after work. I may dance around the living room again tonight, if I feel up to it.


Dancing can be good exercise.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Is anyone else on the board working out, or running, etc etc.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

HughJ said:


> Is anyone else on the board working out, or running, etc etc.


I have not gained enough credits to be on your elite thread, but yes on board for working out and running. Have been keeping an exercise log of miles jogged in 2012 in preparation for marathons this year.


----------



## jmmy (Mar 5, 2012)

51 yrs. here .... I was having a great time living in denial the last 20 years ( up until a year ago when SA really "woke up" in me ) ....


----------



## Loisen (Mar 16, 2009)

It is difficult to work out at this age. Gotta go slow or else things break. And I gotta stretch a lot. Losing 50 pounds so I can see my feet helped.


----------



## Loisen (Mar 16, 2009)

inconversable said:


> being 20.... being 50................ I've been through 25 years of counsoling/recovery/stacks of selfhelp books.


I only learner last year. Until then, i just thought i was screwing up.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_OK. Started a program called "insanity" from beachbody corp. Infomercials abound on this one.But here's the thing...it's true, if you press play every day and follow the meal plan (I am good at this part but not perfect) you will show results. My weight hasn't changed (I am thin) but I am definitely more fit. I can feel it in my clothes, which fit a little looser and better than they did 35 days ago.

I have about 25 days to go in the 60 day program. I will finish it and I will also do another round.

Easily the hardest thing I have ever done. I'm covered in sweat during every workout and gassed at the end. I am more sculpted and definitely stronger. Yippee!

Wish me luck; I'll need it to finish strong.

"Insanity" recommended. _


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

It's good to find a 50+ group. I'm 54. I can relate to the teens though in many ways. But yes, it's nice to know there are others my age here too. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_Is there any person 50 years or older who decided to get in better shape or lose weight this year? Could I be the only person on the forum with this most common resolution? Share with us your ups and downs, please._


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

HughJ said:


> _Is there any person 50 years or older who decided to get in better shape or lose weight this year? Could I be the only person on the forum with this most common resolution? Share with us your ups and downs, please._


Since I hit 40 I've struggled to get enough exercise after a hard day's work. I think this resolution has been on my list for the last 14 years. I can eat right, but getting the exercise is tough. In the Spring it's not so bad because I garden and so I get a ton of exercise there. I also kayak and hike. But I tend to just veg when I get home. What's frustrating is I used to ride my bike 25 miles a day and then go to an aerobics class. Now I'd rather just read a book. Is it our age that makes us say "tomorrow?" I'm 54 and still in good health, but if I don't get off my arse and do more I'm going to start having physical problems.

Have you been doing well with your resolution? What do you find helps?


----------



## axcordova123 (May 20, 2012)

*53*

Thank goodness I found this post. I was getting the idea that everyone on here was a teen or 20something.


----------



## axcordova123 (May 20, 2012)

*Weight Watchers*

Dropped 25 pounds in 6 months of Weight Watchers. And it stays off. If anything you learn to eat properly. No, not a paid endorser (that'd be Miss Jennifer). I did the online thing (no way would I go to one of those meetings with my condition) and it worked just fine.
Check it out!


HughJ said:


> _Is there any person 50 years or older who decided to get in better shape or lose weight this year? Could I be the only person on the forum with this most common resolution? Share with us your ups and downs, please._


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*50+*

Some of you guys are really funny! I'm 53 and I think it's great to have a special section for us, but at the same time I have no problem with younger people checking it out too. We've been around a lot longer and personally I feel obliged to 'help' , in any way I can, the younger people just starting to deal with this. I constantly see new people joining and they're often very young kids that are scared ****less, and for good reason. It's very sad and I'm just glad my son isn't one of them. I think we should share the benefit of our experiences and knowledge.

By the way, the lady above me - does St. John's Wort really work? I'm constantly trying to get off my antidepressant as I don't like the side-effects. I've been told I should try St. John's Wort and Valerian Root Extract - what's your opinion about this?

Don.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ForgetMeForever said:


> I turn 49 next month, so I'm almost in the 50+ club. Do we wear mouse ears or a special hat of some sort?
> I've re-taken up aerobics and strength training ... don't want to end-up like my father's sisters and mother. I listen to music that some may consider too young/out of my age group (its added into music from my youth, doesn't replace it). Trying to be less cranky (St John's Wort works wonders there) and less pessimistic about the world in general.
> On the other hand, can't hold off getting old forever, so I'm not going to worry about it too much.


Sorry, this is the person I was referring to. Didn't look at the date!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

don36 said:


> Sorry, this is the person I was referring too - also just noticed the dates on these posts - is anyone still alive?


Yes, but you'd better hurry in talking to us........we don't have too much longer to live. :boogie

btw, I'm 54. :dead


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Yes, but you'd better hurry in talking to us........we don't have too much longer to live. :boogie
> 
> btw, I'm 54. :dead


That's funny!


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

What made me keep this year's resolution this far? Well, it was trying to make sure I could fit into my wardrobe, which was getting slightly tight around my waist. I found it embarrassing and upsetting I was growing out of those clothes, even though I bought some a decade ago. SO I figured I would try to do something about it. Buying that 60 day program (http://www.getinsanity.com) seemed to make sense. No weights, only 2 months and it wasn't expensive, either. I'm doing OK so far. I'm down to my last 5 workouts to complete the 60 day program. I can see some results, and that's a great thing. There is the positive reinforcement I need in a mirror. It's an ego boost. It makes me feel good about me. I still have a ways to go to be as fit as I would like to be, but I think I can dedicate another 2 months towards that goal. Knowing I'm doing this will give me self-confidence enough to try to improve in other areas of my life, I hope. Time will tell. Wish me luck; I'm going to need it.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_By the way, I'd like to give a big High Five :high5 to all of you who responded and shared your improvements in recent replies. Even though I don't know you well, I'm proud of your efforts and gains. I know it isn't easy making this kind of change in lifestyle. Just remember, the more you progress, the easier it gets. Keep going!_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hi Hugh.*



HughJ said:


> What made me keep this year's resolution this far? Well, it was trying to make sure I could fit into my wardrobe, which was getting slightly tight around my waist. I found it embarrassing and upsetting I was growing out of those clothes, even though I bought some a decade ago. SO I figured I would try to do something about it. Buying that 60 day program (http://www.getinsanity.com) seemed to make sense. No weights, only 2 months and it wasn't expensive, either. I'm doing OK so far. I'm down to my last 5 workouts to complete the 60 day program. I can see some results, and that's a great thing. There is the positive reinforcement I need in a mirror. It's an ego boost. It makes me feel good about me. I still have a ways to go to be as fit as I would like to be, but I think I can dedicate another 2 months towards that goal. Knowing I'm doing this will give me self-confidence enough to try to improve in other areas of my life, I hope. Time will tell. Wish me luck; I'm going to need it.


Good for you Hugh!

I know what you mean about growing out of your clothes - my medication gives me a tummy every time I start it again and I find it very concerning - 1. It's embarassing and 2. It's obviously not healthy. I've been feeling so bad again today that I have had to start it again - it seems to be of a metabolic thing thing though - it makes you bloated, then it starts to make you very hungry. ( It does for me anyway. ) Anyway, congratulations and hope the exercise continues to help.

Best Wishes, Don.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Hi 50+ers! I asked HughJ if it was ok to bring up anything that concerns a 50+ person here and was told that it would be fine. 

I was wondering if there was anyone out there over 50 with grandchildren. 

People with grandchildren know that we can only watch and not say anything about what our children do in the way of discipline, decisions, etc. Sometimes it's just so hard to not say anything because it hurts to see them ignoring their child or over punishing with extended time outs. 

I never meddle because it's not my place. But it's so hard to watch. Also when you see your children make the same parenting mistakes you made, it's so hard to not say, "Uh, that wasn't the right thing to do then nor now." 

Also, when your children are grown, it's hard to watch them do things that you know will get them nowhere. I call it the light at the end of the tunnel. You're in a tunnel, you see a light, you hear a train coming straight for you. You watch your kids do such bizarre things and because they are adults, you can't do a danged thing about it.

So how if you have grown kids or grandkids, do you stop yourself from meddling? Just looking for support and I guess a little venting. 

Thanks for any suggestions or sharing,

Tella


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

*Maybe I should have asked this question first*

I realized something. I guess I should have asked first...............

Anybody have grandkids? Doh!!! :spank


----------



## rainbow78 (May 13, 2012)

I'm 52. This is my first post. I have bipolar disorder, SA, and was on medical leave from my job for 5 weeks. Luckily, I can return to my job next August as a teacher. I did a lot of isolating during that time. My SA has definitely been a problem for as long as I can remember and it has definitely interfered with my job.
 I can relate to a lot of the stories and feelings that people have shared. Thanks for being here.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

rainbow78 said:


> I'm 52. This is my first post. I have bipolar disorder, SA, and was on medical leave from my job for 5 weeks. Luckily, I can return to my job next August as a teacher. I did a lot of isolating during that time. My SA has definitely been a problem for as long as I can remember and it has definitely interfered with my job.
> I can relate to a lot of the stories and feelings that people have shared. Thanks for being here.


Welcome rainbow78 to the forum. Even though it looks like everyone around the forum is a teen or in their 20's, there are some of us who are older and share similar experiences. I hope you stick around and share.

Thanks!

Tella


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Just making sure none of us 50+ peeps have died. :idea:drunk:cup:spankoke:bat:banana

Wake up people!!! I know you have responsibilities!!! I know you have jobs and families and grown up people stuff to do!!!


But we must keep this thread alive! The young kiddos around here will think we're ancient and decrepit if we don't write here sometimes. 

No, young children (and we mean the 30+ people too), we are not taking a nap. 

In fact, we're out skydiving, right guys? 

Yeah, skydiving. 

So there!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a kool thread ^_^

Im only 33 years away from here! (holy crap that sounds like no time at all)

2 things im surprised about after reading the posts here:

One of the main things people over 50 worry about is weight loss?

Everyone reffering to,themselves as old.. 50s dosent seem that old.


----------



## MrBummer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm 50+ and still alive. Just turned 51. Seems like I come here when I'm at my lowest then don't want to bring others down. That's why I don't post much.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hi Guys.*

Yeah, we need to keep this thread alive - well my story has changed only a bit - I started Lexapro again about a week ago - and I'm going to stop it again - one day I'll manage to stay off it altogether. It makes me fat, unmotivated and lazy. ( Plus no sex drive at all - sorry, but I had to throw that in! ) In short - it really pisses me off! I hate having this tummy - plus I hate all the indigestion etc.

Luckily, as soon as I stop taking it, I'm not as hungry and my tummy starts to go away. Last time I did this , I went up to Bali, where I basically got back to my weight at about the age of 25! ( I'm 53 now ) I couldn't believe it - just from stopping this med. ( I did do a bit of swimming in the hotel pool - not that much though as I'm very lazy and I can't swim that well ) and I guess the heat helped a bit as well. I felt so clear headed it was great.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> This is a kool thread ^_^
> 
> Im only 33 years away from here! (holy crap that sounds like no time at all)
> 
> ...


Wait 33 years and you'll see why. :yes With each decade, the body fat gets more and more used to clinging to us and it's really hard to lose.

Oh and you want to know a secret? We're not old. But hey, it's a great excuse to get younger people to pick up stuff for us. I usually say, "Pick that up for me...........I might break a hip."


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

MrBummer said:


> I'm 50+ and still alive. Just turned 51. Seems like I come here when I'm at my lowest then don't want to bring others down. That's why I don't post much.


Hi! It's ok to come and share when you're not feeling so good. This place is for support, so it's ok to come when you feel you need that.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

don36 said:


> Yeah, we need to keep this thread alive - well my story has changed only a bit - I started Lexapro again about a week ago - and I'm going to stop it again - one day I'll manage to stay off it altogether. It makes me fat, unmotivated and lazy. ( Plus no sex drive at all - sorry, but I had to throw that in! ) In short - it really pisses me off! I hate having this tummy - plus I hate all the indigestion etc.
> 
> Luckily, as soon as I stop taking it, I'm not as hungry and my tummy starts to go away. Last time I did this , I went up to Bali, where I basically got back to my weight at about the age of 25! ( I'm 53 now ) I couldn't believe it - just from stopping this med. ( I did do a bit of swimming in the hotel pool - not that much though as I'm very lazy and I can't swim that well ) and I guess the heat helped a bit as well. I felt so clear headed it was great.


Hi Don,

Are you talking with a doctor about stopping it? I know that some things are not really good to stop abruptly. Yeah, I hate medicine too, but sometimes I need to take it to take off the edge.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Are you talking with a doctor about stopping it? I know that some things are not really good to stop abruptly. Yeah, I hate medicine too, but sometimes I need to take it to take off the edge.


Hi Cindy,

No, it's OK - I stop and start it all the time - I tend to take it when I really need to , and then when I get fat enough (literally - and I get really sick of taking it), I stop again. I'm a stubborn little bugger - I want to live drug free one day, so I'll keep trying. Thanks for the concern though.

Loved your comment about breaking a hip above, btw - fantastic!:clap


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_Back to the workout section of 50 plus.
I finished Insanity last week and have taken a week off.
Insanity is an effective program but it is a bit hard on one's joints.

I am going for Round 2, probably starting next week. 
Is anyone else going to start or continue an exercise program?
Summer is just around the corner, but it's not too late to get healthier and reveal a more fit version of yourself.

Any takers?_


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

HughJ said:


> _Back to the workout section of 50 plus._
> _I finished Insanity last week and have taken a week off._
> _Insanity is an effective program but it is a bit hard on one's joints._
> 
> ...


Not 50 plus (I'm 1110+), but on board with exercising!

Ran 6 miles on Saturday at relatively fast rates 8-10 mph, then 3 miles at 11 pm on Monday (which explains my exercise insomnia at 4:09 AM Eastern having to show up to work in about 3 hours).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

50+

ex sports model/bodybuilder/boxer.

i hate to say this, but before i started working in the medical field, i was out-going, loved people, etc. It helped my job immensely, and it's how i got "gigs"..

but when i decided to do "medical" as a career? i've become more introverted. Whenever i get approached, i'm polite, but there's a part of me that no longer enjoys people.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

especially when they ask you to look at their private parts, even in a public setting.

just because they know you're in the medical field.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

You can add another member (me) a couple of months from now. Yay! … um, well, okay.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm 53 from New Jersey. I just posted on the introduction board.


----------



## GoodTurtle (Jun 24, 2012)

hopefulhere said:


> I'm 53 from New Jersey. I just posted on the introduction board.


Welcome hopefulhere. I'm 65 in Northern California.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

GoodTurtle said:


> Welcome hopefulhere. I'm 65 in Northern California.


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Not 50 plus, but on board with exercising!
> Ran 6 miles on Saturday at relatively fast rates 8-10 mph, then 3 miles at 11 pm on Monday.


Impressive speed, 10 miles per hour is a 6 minute mile...I'm not even close...Go Baby Go!


----------



## Tiggy (Feb 1, 2011)

Im 52, just checking in


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Tiggy.


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Oh and you want to know a secret? We're not old. But hey, it's a great excuse to get younger people to pick up stuff for us. I usually say, "Pick that up for me...........I might break a hip."


LOL


----------



## MrBummer (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been noticing lately, being a very low point, (social anxiety is putting it mildly) that as a 50 + 'er the whole thing is quite different. People look at you as if you're going to be older and wiser, and perhaps that makes things all the more frustrating when you're just older but still got the same symptoms as 20 years ago. Or have them again. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, I'm 50 now, so I'm checkin' in. 

For the big five-o, I bought myself a new road bike (well technically it's a cyclocross bike, but more road-y than my mountain bike). I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed riding, grinding up long hills and swooping down. It's helping to get rid of some of the pudge I put on while working long hours last winter.

Gosh, most 50 year olds get excited about their kids' weddings, grandkids, big trips to Europe, expensive new cars, and such, but here I am excited about a bicycle! Ah, what the h*ll...


----------



## kyndbud (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi!

I will be 50 next month, so I'll check back then:b No, seriously, I just discovered only 3 months ago that I have social anxiety. It has been an amazing revelation. I have suffered so much in my life on multiple levels, but through the study of behavior I am learning so much. I just never knew...

I hope to get to know you and others here, and to share my discoveries about myself and my stubborn problem behaviors, and hopefully this highly sensitive group of people can learn to deal with their fears and make contact with this beautiful and complex world. The world needs them.

That's all I got for now. I am very glad to be here.

peace!


----------



## kyndbud (Apr 11, 2012)

*LOL!!!*



GreatHeartly said:


> LOL


I will be using this often! Thanks for that!


----------



## Avoider (Nov 21, 2009)

*I'm in the club.*

I've always been (ashamed?) of my age. Don't know how to explain that one. The Truth came out recently when I announced my retirement. I'll let you guess. Hint: I once told a co-worker that I was older than Rock n Roll.


----------



## maggsb (Jul 15, 2012)

*Hello*

hello from the UK. I'm 58 Ive had social anxiety all my life.
I have overcome quite a lot over the years, but have never quite beaten this thing.
I thought maybe I was the oldest person to still have this, its good to know I am not alone.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

MrBummer said:


> I've been noticing lately, being a very low point, (social anxiety is putting it mildly) that as a 50 + 'er the whole thing is quite different. People look at you as if you're going to be older and wiser, and perhaps that makes things all the more frustrating when you're just older but still got the same symptoms as 20 years ago. Or have them again. Just throwing that out there.


Amen!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

MrBummer said:


> I've been noticing lately, being a very low point, (social anxiety is putting it mildly) that as a 50 + 'er the whole thing is quite different. People look at you as if you're going to be older and wiser, and perhaps that makes things all the more frustrating when you're just older but still got the same symptoms as 20 years ago. Or have them again. Just throwing that out there.


I'm 54, but I'm usually dancing around and singing at work. They definitely don't see me as older and wiser. I work with teens and kids. My SA isn't as severe as some here. I panic mostly with adults and before or after a speech or storytime. But nobody I know sees me as older and wiser.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Wow! A lot of 50+ newbies! Welcome. Where were you guys and ladies when we were trying to determine the oldest forum member. I think our winner still has his title though. 

See HughJ!.............you put in the thread and they came. 

I'll have to lurk around this side more often. I've been busy annoying the kids on the other threads.


----------



## GoodTurtle (Jun 24, 2012)

*Should I take dance lessons?*

Here's the deal: I am 65 years old, in good physical condition, and barring the unforeseen, I expect to live another 20+ years. Due to a repressive religious upbringing and shyness, I never learned to dance (partner dance). . . this IS one of my biggest lifelong regrets. I have had by share of relationships with women, the longest lasted 19 years, but I have been alone for 10 years. I don't recall that any of my old girlfriends offered to teach me to dance . . . we did "other" fun stuff.

Not knowing even one dance step, my only experiences on the dance floor were fortified with several shots of tequila, with a beer back. I honestly believe that the lack of this social skill has been a major contributor to my continued shyness and feelings of inadequacy, as an adult . . . if only I could dance.

A few years ago, I tried to talk a divorced friend (male) into going with me to a dance studio so we could give each other moral support, but he didn't want anything to do with my suggestion. Now I realize that if I had had the courage to go alone, today, I could be dancing on the bar top in the finest of saloons.

Anyone else have a similar situation? Am I just an "old fool" because I am not ready to rollover and die? I want to live!


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

GoodTurtle said:


> Here's the deal: I am 65 years old, in good physical condition, and barring the unforeseen, I expect to live another 20+ years. Due to a repressive religious upbringing and shyness, I never learned to dance (partner dance). . . this IS one of my biggest lifelong regrets. I have had by share of relationships with women, the longest lasted 19 years, but I have been alone for 10 years. I don't recall that any of my old girlfriends offered to teach me to dance . . . we did "other" fun stuff.
> 
> Not knowing even one dance step, my only experiences on the dance floor were fortified with several shots of tequila, with a beer back. I honestly believe that the lack of this social skill has been a major contributor to my continued shyness and feelings of inadequacy, as an adult . . . if only I could dance.
> 
> ...


Have you thought of private dance lessons at a dance studio? That's what I did. I took salsa lessons, and it wasn't horrible. They even taught me how to freestyle dance which led to learning hip hop. By the way, the secret to freestyle dancing is that the basic step is a step, touch. Just keep step, touching. First right, then left.


----------



## GoodTurtle (Jun 24, 2012)

hopefulhere said:


> Have you thought of private dance lessons at a dance studio? That's what I did. I took salsa lessons, and it wasn't horrible. They even taught me how to freestyle dance which led to learning hip hop. By the way, the secret to freestyle dancing is that the basic step is a step, touch. Just keep step, touching. First right, then left.


"Step, touch, step, touch . . ." Thanks for the lesson. Honestly, it never occurred to me that I could take private lessons, too obvious, I guess. I can actually see myself doing this, one-on-one. It's the thought of all those judgmental eyes in a group of dance students that scares the heck out of me. Once I made it through the learningcurve, I would be ok. I am going to inquire.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

GoodTurtle said:


> "Step, touch, step, touch . . ." Thanks for the lesson. Honestly, it never occurred to me that I could take private lessons, too obvious, I guess. I can actually see myself doing this, one-on-one. It's the thought of all those judgmental eyes in a group of dance students that scares the heck out of me. Once I made it through the learningcurve, I would be ok. I am going to inquire.


Good for you. Report back.


----------



## GoodTurtle (Jun 24, 2012)

hopefulhere said:


> Good for you. Report back.


I am going to check with a dance studio, but will have to put off lessons for a while. I am not copping out, but my mother is on hospice and declining . . . I need to keep my priorities straight. The bar that I have been stopping at for an hour or two, after visiting the nursing facility, is only five minutes away. Last week I met two women who gave me their phone numbers; one woman is a "fixer", the other one wants to meet at a club for dancing. I am afraid that I will not be calling either one.


----------



## kam14 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just turned 60, SA since about 12 years old. Yes, I've progressed in some areas but still struggle with quite a bit.
Would really like to find a therapist that truly understands.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Dance lessons can work. Try an adult education class at a local college. That's how I did it. I was a single and there are many single ladies that show up. Also, classes are run so that ladies rotate to different partners, so you won't feel left out. No couple dances together the entire night. That is what couples classes or private lessons are for. Good luck, Hugh Jass


----------



## axcordova123 (May 20, 2012)

*On calling it quits and moving away*

At 53 I'm too young to retire. But that's all I think about - packing it all in, selling everything and disappearing to some other locale like Mexico, South America, Europe. I know lots of people do this and the romance of living the life of an expat is fascinating to me. But then when I challenge myself to 'just do it' I freeze. I get confused and scared. Where would I go, what would I do for money, it would be so lonely, blah blah. When I was younger I wouldn't have hesitated and didn't, many times I've jumped on a plane and gone around the world.
But now I feel like I can't get farther then my office and the rest of the time I'm sitting at home alone watching Jeopardy by myself. I'm lonely here and make no effort to reach out to anyone. Even the local SAS group is a stretch and I can't get myself to go.
Is disappearing a cop out? Probably. Yet it doesn't seem a cop out. Seem so logical but so frightening. And that's what is frightening to me. I've lost my gumption and afraid I'm going to become another lonely old person watching tv with the volume too loud until I die And I'm only 53.


----------



## GoodTurtle (Jun 24, 2012)

HughJ said:


> Dance lessons can work. Try an adult education class at a local college. That's how I did it. I was a single and there are many single ladies that show up. Also, classes are run so that ladies rotate to different partners, so you won't feel left out. No couple dances together the entire night. That is what couples classes or private lessons are for. Good luck, Hugh Jass


Thanks for the suggestion. Amazing things have been happening . . . I actually danced with a woman last night. I want to get this "dance lessons" thing in the fast lane.


----------



## marie11 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm 48 and have been dealing with anxiety since I can remember. Would like to be around some people that understand.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

marie11 said:


> I'm 48 and have been dealing with anxiety since I can remember. Would like to be around some people that understand.


I understand. Welcome.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a few years from 50. OMgawd I can't believe it! When I first came on here I debated whether or not I should put my real age up. I did, because people need to accept me for who I am. It can be tough feeling like the oldest one on some of these forums. Nice to know there are people my age to talk to! 
It's sad and scary to think I am STILL waiting to start my career, but I still intend to! I just hope I'm not too old. Hard to get hired when ya get old like me. I wish I were about 21 with all the experience and knowledge I have now. Especially about SA. I have had it for as long as I can remember, starting from kindergarten.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

My actual age is 52, my biological age is about 62, and my mental age is 29. Tough combo.

:wink


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha!

I got you all beat! :duck


----------



## kavakava (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm nearing 50 meself, just a couple more years! I feel more like around 3 though...


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_OKAY. I have 1 week to go in my second round of Insanity. This is high intensity stuff and I have worked in an extra rest day or two to rest my joints. But I am still at my lower weight, feel good and will begin 4 to 6 weeks of weight training combined with some time on the treadmill starting next week. Is anyone else starting or continuing an exercise program this year. Would love to hear your successes/progress or even your difficulties. We're here to share and support everyone's efforts. Start in Autumn, continue through Winter and be buff in Spring. Let's do it!_


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

*Retire and Escape*



axcordova123 said:


> At 53 I'm too young to retire. But that's all I think about - packing it all in, selling everything and disappearing to some other locale like Mexico, South America, Europe. I know lots of people do this and the romance of living the life of an expat is fascinating to me. But then when I challenge myself to 'just do it' I freeze. I get confused and scared. Where would I go, what would I do for money, it would be so lonely, blah blah. When I was younger I wouldn't have hesitated and didn't, many times I've jumped on a plane and gone around the world.
> But now I feel like I can't get farther then my office and the rest of the time I'm sitting at home alone watching Jeopardy by myself. I'm lonely here and make no effort to reach out to anyone. Even the local SAS group is a stretch and I can't get myself to go.
> Is disappearing a cop out? Probably. Yet it doesn't seem a cop out. Seem so logical but so frightening. And that's what is frightening to me. I've lost my gumption and afraid I'm going to become another lonely old person watching tv with the volume too loud until I die And I'm only 53.


I'm 55 and have the exact desire/dilemma. I just want to retire and get relief from this constant work stress (even though it is less than i used to suffer, I find my tolerance for it is dropping just as fast if not faster). I don't have enough $$ to retire yet at home, and have looked at Ecuador, Belize, Chile, Panama, Venezuela, Malta etc. as more affordable. But I am worried that I am just trying to run away from my SA, and that I will be so lonely in another country/culture that my mental health will suffer and I will regret it, and worse, not have much option to return to where I am now.

On the other hand it may turn out to be a great adventure, and kick myself for not doing it earlier....:um


----------



## nofun (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm 52. I'm shy and reserved. I've never had a girlfriend. I usually can't get past the first date. It's not easy for me to make or keep friends. I guess I come off as dull. 

I don't remember if I was happy as a kid. I probably was somewhat. I don't think I've really been happy since grade school. My emotional state is kind of flat: not really very happy or sad. I don't feel excited about much, so it's hard to come off as very lively. I may be so self-conscious that it's hard to act excited even if I feel that way. I'm not sure. One of the few things that excites me is the chance to meet women.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Avoider said:


> I'll let you guess. Hint: I once told a co-worker that I was older than Rock n Roll.


 70?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Biggles said:


> I'm 55 and have the exact desire/dilemma. I just want to retire and get relief from this constant work stress (even though it is less than i used to suffer, I find my tolerance for it is dropping just as fast if not faster). I don't have enough $$ to retire yet at home, and have looked at Ecuador, Belize, Chile, Panama, Venezuela, Malta etc. as more affordable. But I am worried that I am just trying to run away from my SA, and that I will be so lonely in another country/culture that my mental health will suffer and I will regret it, and worse, not have much option to return to where I am now.
> 
> On the other hand it may turn out to be a great adventure, and kick myself for not doing it earlier....:um


Maybe you could go for a short trip and see how you like the place first? I have spent a lot of time up in Bali (Indonesia) - I've been there about a dozen times in all over the last 20 years. The most recent was about 9 months ago and I stayed for about 3 or 4 months - it's really cheap compared to Australia and only a 5 hour flight away. I always have in the back of my mind that I can always go up there to live if I have to - my wife insisted on me leaving one time a number of years ago and it really gave me a fright. I too worry about being lonely in another country, although I'm pretty lonely here, so it's not so different, plus I did find I met quite a few people up there as well. Language is something to consider - I speak a fair bit of Indonesian, but I still got pretty tired of not being able to understand the telly or radio. ( the BBC becomes a good friend though.) I would encourage anyone to give it a go - you might come across an amazing culture!


----------



## wvmtnmama (Sep 16, 2012)

King Moonracer said:


> Speaking of age, i was wondering recently. Im 19. What is it like to see the world and culture around you change? Do you actually notice it? Or is it like watching a plant grow, knowing its growing but not being aware of it.


Yes, it is noticed, on every level. I notice it more lately, maybe things are changing more rapidly now, especially in the middle east. Back in the day when I was very young, the world was not global. Airplane travel was new and very expensive. You never heard of what went on in Afghanistan till you picked up a cpy of National Geographic and read about it. Business was not global. The US imported some goods but mostly made their own. We pretty much kept to ourselves with some news of European events well after the fact. The middle east didn't know about us and we didn't know about them. We're so intermingled anymore with the ability to come and go so easily. They don't like our ways and we don't like theirs and now we fight about it. There were no computers so we went outside and found our friends and came home at dinnertime. No cell phones, we made our calls at home, or if we had an urgent matter outside the home we found a phone booth. I don't recall any bullies at school, maybe one off and on, but they were always dealt with and embarrased severely. Mother cooked our meals and tv dinners were a treat a couple of times a year. There wasn't the prepared pre-packaged foods and until I was 15 there were no fast food joints. We boiled water and put in a few tea bags and put the pitcher of tea in the fridge and had iced tea and for the price of 3 tea bags had a quart of tea. There was no such thing as welfare or food stamps. But everyone ate, and everyone worked. Some things are better, I like the internet but sometimes I overdo. I prefer a keyboard to a typewriter and a copier to a mimeograph and I like taking pictures and seeing them right away. But I think we made a big mistake mingling in the business of other countries and allowing them to mingle with us (Greed). Food stamps shouldn't be a way of life, handed down generation after generation. And a good spanking never hurt anyone. (abuse is not okay and never was). I could go on and on. Yes, I regret to say, some of what we did didn't help us, it hurt us as a people. Our environment is almost destroyed by pollution, factory farming being the number one polluter of air, soil and water. It takes 52 gallons of water and 16 pounds of grain to produce a 1lb steak. Why are we giving this grain and water to animals half of the continent of Africa is starving. Deforestation is occurring at the rate of 3 football fields per hour and the animal habitats are being destroyed. Orangutangs are being brutalized and murdered to make way for Palm Oil. The answer is yes, I see the changes and I don't like them.


----------



## disorderly (Sep 17, 2012)

*you cant see me im invisible...I wish*

HI my name is Mike and I have social anxiety disorder. Im 54 and I guess I have had it all my life but think its much worst the older I get.

I had to go to PT today for my neck pain. They make you do exercises that make you look stupid in for of everyone there. An hour of stress and embarrassment for someone with sad.

I did buy a good book today. Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook. Download from Amazon to pc, kindle or paperback $13. Very good book so far, I think it will help.

Dating has be next to impossible, hope maybe the ladies here can give me some advice.:hide


----------



## wvmtnmama (Sep 16, 2012)

HughJ said:


> So, here's a request. Who is looking to be in better shape on 12/31/12 as opposed to 01/01/2012? I know I am, and I hope to be running about 20 miles a week in December and lifting a bit more weight. I am not big on resolutions but would like a few people on this thread to routinely check in with me and challenge me and my actions regarding this goal. Any takers?


I am. I'm 59 and I went Vegan in Dec 2010. My blood pressure, chlesteral, tryglycerides are all normal. Am trying to get only organic too. You wouldn't believe the things I've been learning about meat and dairy farming over the last 1.5 years. Glad to be off that stuff. I do not buy frozen or prepared foods either, even make my own hummus.
Most folks guess my age in the mid to late 40's . . . HA:boogie
Anyone, else.


----------



## Jade06 (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad to see the 50+...I am new here and was looking at the other threads... alot of the young ones bulling each other and not helping each other out. Count me in with the Autumn work-out...would like to drop 10bs. My clothes will fit better..I'm 5'7" 144lbs. More later on my SA..... Jade


----------



## Mazullo (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I just turned 43 on 9/11 so I guess I don't count! Funny, I made a post in the off-topic section a week or so ago asking if everyone here was super young. I got all kinds of "what's wrong with you? You shouldn't have anxiety at your age" kinda posts lol.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

Mazullo said:


> Well, I just turned 43 on 9/11 so I guess I don't count! Funny, I made a post in the off-topic section a week or so ago asking if everyone here was super young. I got all kinds of "what's wrong with you? You shouldn't have anxiety at your age" kinda posts lol.


There's nothing "wrong" with you. You just suffer from SA. Affects people all ages. Welcome to the club .


----------



## qiuetmind (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm rather late, sorry about that. Only join a day or so ago or was it yesterday? I am 52 and still single.


----------



## ezrashrink (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 61 and get most of my exercise walking my dog to the end of the block, sometimes twice a day (whoa!). Truth be told, the social anxiety worsened as I realized that I would have to work until they carried me out horizontally in a box (no savings, no pension). I think it's about feeling like a loser, not having the success of my peers, and suddenly feeling I have nothing to say. Yes, I do have grandkids, they are great but they haven't hit their teen years quite yet. Good to know there are other semi-seniors out there.


----------



## GardenofEden333 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Am over 50...*

Just joined today...


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

1 year on and I am down to my desired weight and waist size. Been shedding lots of unnecessary items since I am moving to a newer but smaller apartment. I'll restart the insanity program immediately after the move. 

Would anyone like to share their goals regarding health/fitness issues, or maybe even something more like reducing clutter, both the physical and emotional kind? 

I want to complete at least 3 rounds of insanity in 2013 and also run in a 10K. These goals are modest and attainable; they're the kind I like. 

Don't be shy. We're here to support you and even help you be accountable if you will let us.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

damn, i forgot this thread was here?

I've only seen the topic for 30+


----------



## Sisyphus12 (Nov 17, 2012)

You people made it to 50.
I do not know if I can live so long.


----------



## livingthetruth (Dec 13, 2012)

New here, and I'm 51.


----------



## livingthetruth (Dec 13, 2012)

axcordova123 said:


> At 53 I'm too young to retire. But that's all I think about - packing it all in, selling everything and disappearing to some other locale like Mexico, South America, Europe. I know lots of people do this and the romance of living the life of an expat is fascinating to me. But then when I challenge myself to 'just do it' I freeze. I get confused and scared. Where would I go, what would I do for money, it would be so lonely, blah blah. When I was younger I wouldn't have hesitated and didn't, many times I've jumped on a plane and gone around the world.
> But now I feel like I can't get farther then my office and the rest of the time I'm sitting at home alone watching Jeopardy by myself. I'm lonely here and make no effort to reach out to anyone. Even the local SAS group is a stretch and I can't get myself to go.
> Is disappearing a cop out? Probably. Yet it doesn't seem a cop out. Seem so logical but so frightening. And that's what is frightening to me. I've lost my gumption and afraid I'm going to become another lonely old person watching tv with the volume too loud until I die And I'm only 53.


I \a9
I feel the same. And I wonder where all this fear came from, and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## latebloomer (Dec 15, 2012)

50 :yes


----------



## Booh (Dec 22, 2012)

*Hello everyone, wishing to introduce myself*

This forum that I've just found a week or so ago comes by as a pleasant surprise. I was not aware that such a collective help forum existed on the subject of SAS and it kind of cumforts me in a way knowing that I am not alone.

I turned 50 this year and, honestly, I feel that this is truly positive. It seems, at least for me, that being half a century is like a milestone, and a liberating one. I feel I have finally the strenght to get rid of all the stuff that troubles me and makes me suffer. For SA, it sort of came by as a decision: I do not wish to suffer from that any longer. I am ready to do whatever is necessary to solve this. Joining this forum is a first step.

A second step is talking about it openly to the ones in my life that are close to me. All my life I have hidden this problem as best I could and had a functional life despite the big downers I've always had at Christmas time and at most social gatherings. I found that talking about it openly to chosen people is helping me dedramatize the problem.

I mentionned having a problem in *most* social gatherings as my specific SA problem is for the most strange. I don't have any problem speaking with strangers and I can have a ball in a party where I don't know anyone; my problem is social gatherings with people I know.

Yup, pretty wierd, isn't it. There's an interesting nut case for a shrink to study. I am yet to understand why I have always been that way.

The suffering related is killing me nonetheless. Not being able to reach out to the ones I love when in a socila gathering party is deeply troubling and as caused and is still causing me many loss of precious relationships.

I wish to converse and exchange ideas with anyone on this forum especially on solutions. With 50 plus members, certainly as we share similar concerns in our lives but also with anyone that wishes to share.

Thank you for any thoughts,


----------



## jeff54321 (Dec 29, 2012)

hello, checking in at 52.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Booh said:


> I turned 50 this year and, honestly, I feel that this is truly positive. It seems, at least for me, that being half a century is like a milestone, and a liberating one.


That is one of the most positive statements I've heard this year. You are certainly more than capable of connecting with your loved ones as you see fit.


----------



## LdyNim (Jan 5, 2013)

Just joined and have the pleasure of being in the 50+ club.


----------



## Booh (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Loumon for your comment and welcome to the new 50+ members,

I am still searching for an efficient way to use this forum. For now, it's seems pretty random...is there a way that a group can gather and converse? There are so many threads, I feel like I am walking alone in a crowd ... how does a group converse? Is there a way that, say 5 members always participate in a discussion so that we feel that there is a follow-up and development of a relationship between the members? 

Can something in that sense be organize or...does it already exist on the forum and I missed it?

Thank you anyone for your help,


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Booh, there's an "over 40 crowd" group:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/over-40-crowd-195/

It's probably crickets x 2 .


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Booh said:


> Thanks Loumon for your comment and welcome to the new 50+ members,
> 
> I am still searching for an efficient way to use this forum. For now, it's seems pretty random...is there a way that a group can gather and converse? There are so many threads, I feel like I am walking alone in a crowd ... how does a group converse? Is there a way that, say 5 members always participate in a discussion so that we feel that there is a follow-up and development of a relationship between the members?
> 
> ...


Indeed, the forum is somewhat of a maze to me, I feel like unless I take the time to search thru the threads daily I'll miss out on a good topic. But, if you have a topic that you'd like to discuss with others - starting a new thread in 'coping with social anxiety' seems to be a decent start.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ Booh, there's an "over 40 crowd" group:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/over-40-crowd-195/
> 
> It's probably crickets x 2 .


I'll be joining it soon... So, I hope not!


----------



## Booh (Dec 22, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ Booh, there's an "over 40 crowd" group:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/over-40-crowd-195/
> 
> It's probably crickets x 2 .


Thanks to both of you caveman and Loumon, will go and visit that 40+!

Clara


----------



## Booh (Dec 22, 2012)

What does crickets mean?

Clara


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Booh said:


> What does crickets mean?
> 
> Clara


Crickets was a running reference to the very quiet 30+ section made by one or more ancient members [Demerzel?], hence "Crickets IM Directory" stickied above.

Since then, the 30+ section got busier probably when another ancient member [Jook?] asked for more visibility to this section which is when they started putting the link by the "Coping with Anxiety" section to the 30+ section.


----------



## OliveGage (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm 58. I try to do 17 miles of treadmill elliptical, weight training 1-2X, and hiking each week. Its a lot easier to do when you're retired. I don't eat out and count calories and measure everyting. Yes the injury thing is surprising at this age. I try to be vigorous enough to be almost breathless for 7 minutes a day, and at a pace where my heart rate is over 130 bpm for 40 minutes.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

This thread has died. Do any of you still have horrible encounters with people? My life is way better than it was when I was young, but I still have periods where I just feel like a complete idiot everywhere I go.


----------



## no34evr (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi I'm new today , 57 , I remember the day they loaded the internet on my pm at work I was complaining cuz I didn't have room then! Lol! Then you couldn't get me off of it. Cathy


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

You mean there are actually people over 50 willing to admit they have social anxiety?


----------



## cadet (Sep 1, 2013)

*me too*

59 here


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

riderless said:


> You mean there are actually people over 50 willing to admit they have social anxiety?


Why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## cadet (Sep 1, 2013)

59 almost 60


----------



## Candu (Mar 23, 2013)

riderless said:


> You mean there are actually people over 50 willing to admit they have social anxiety?


Why not? I'm a lot more open about things compared to when I was younger.

I turned 53 last month.


----------

